# Occupation cose 149212 customer service manager



## santhoshkphb (May 29, 2014)

HI 
I am applying under occupation Customer Service Manager

And i have an option of 489 sub class

Any one is there who are applying under same occupation and sub class.
Need details of IELTS score as in evaluation report i got 60 points


----------



## santhoshkphb (May 29, 2014)

*Hi*

Even I am applying for the same code, i got 65 points.
Required points are 7 in ielts for australia PR,Or Required 6.5 minimum for 4yeras work pwermit in auatralia with state sponsership.


----------



## ravikanth26 (Jul 26, 2014)

Hi, Even i am applying for 149212..Though i had the required points of 65 from IRR done by consultancy, its wise that we calculate the points after skill assesment and IELTS scores..Did any one of you completed both Skill Assesment & IELTS


----------



## santhoshkphb (May 29, 2014)

*Hi ravi*

I am applying through Y-axis.In evaluation report of Y-Axis i got 65 points for sub class 189 (State Sponsership) and 70 points For Subclass 489(Regional Sponsership)

My Consultant people are advising for points report along with skill assessment.

It required?

My accessing body is vetessases.

And please tell me how much time they will take for skill assessment.And will they do the enquirey about the refference which we give?


Regards
Santosh


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

santhoshkphb said:


> I am applying through Y-axis.In evaluation report of Y-Axis i got 65 points for sub class 189 (State Sponsership) and 70 points For Subclass 489(Regional Sponsership)
> 
> My Consultant people are advising for points report along with skill assessment.
> 
> ...


Hi, 

Vetassess will take about 13 weeks. 

There is no thumb rule as to which case will be verified or go under DIBP scrutiny. It all depends on type of documents which are being presented by you. If they feel there is something missing they will contact your reference who has signed the letter, upto an extent its also depends on type of organisation which you work for if it's a reputed organization in the country and documents are in place then you might not get an inquiry otherwise there could be inquiries done by them and yes they do a random verification process where verification is done by them even if all documentation is in place. 


Regards, 
Deep


----------



## santhoshkphb (May 29, 2014)

*Hi dee*



DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Hi,
> 
> Vetassess will take about 13 weeks.
> 
> ...



Can you please tell me what are the chances of getting visa on 149212 code.
Is there any demand for that,If possible tell me the states opened 149212 code 

Regards
Santosh


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

santhoshkphb said:


> Can you please tell me what are the chances of getting visa on 149212 code.
> Is there any demand for that,If possible tell me the states opened 149212 code
> 
> Regards
> Santosh


Please check www.anzscosearch.com.


----------



## santhoshkphb (May 29, 2014)

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Hi,
> 
> Vetassess will take about 13 weeks.
> 
> ...


Thnx deep

Du you konw anythin abt subclass 489.
Kindly provide info abt the 489.and what are the chances of getting invitation under 489.bcaz i got overall 6.5 in ielts and my skill assessment is under process.
\

Regards
Santosh


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

santhoshkphb said:


> I am applying through Y-axis.In evaluation report of Y-Axis i got 65 points for sub class 189 (State Sponsership) and 70 points For Subclass 489(Regional Sponsership)
> 
> My Consultant people are advising for points report along with skill assessment.
> 
> ...


As suggested by your agent go for the points test letter.. Basically vetassess gives advice on your points in it which is accepted by DIBP... It's useful..

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## mac99528 (Jun 8, 2014)

*Can i apply with 6 band in each*

Hi everyone i am applying under Customer Service Manager category. I got my positive skill assessment and I am making total of 60 points if i go with regional sponsorship with out IELTS the only issue is I am not able to get 7 band in each in IELTS i tried twice and i got 6 in each. is there a way i can apply under any of the category with 6 band in each and if yes what type of visa i will be able to get and what is the disadvantage.


----------



## santhoshkphb (May 29, 2014)

even i applied under same code 149212.Waiting for skill assessment.its been a 1.5 months.
How much time they will take for assessment?
U can apply under subclass 489.
even i am getting 6.5 in ielts over all.attended twice

Are u from india?
Share me ur no

Regards\
Santosh


----------



## mac99528 (Jun 8, 2014)

they take about 3 to 4 months in my case they have taken exactly 4 months as there was some wastage of about 10 days because of the payment.
but for subclass 489 i believe you will not be able to get any medical, schooling, jobless benefits and even other social benefits in Australia and minimum score required for 489 is 6.5 in each as per my knowledge i got 6 in each
i am from Dubai uae



santhoshkphb said:


> even i applied under same code 149212.Waiting for skill assessment.its been a 1.5 months.
> How much time they will take for assessment?
> U can apply under subclass 489.
> even i am getting 6.5 in ielts over all.attended twice
> ...


----------



## santhoshkphb (May 29, 2014)

santhoshkphb said:


> even i applied under same code 149212.Waiting for skill assessment.its been a 1.5 months.
> How much time they will take for assessment?
> U can apply under subclass 489.
> even i am getting 6.5 in ielts over all.attended twice
> ...


6 in ielts not sifficient for subclass 489?
for 489 all the states will ask same 6.5 or dey willask 6 also.


Regards
Santosh


----------



## mac99528 (Jun 8, 2014)

yes you are right when i book my test date in jul that time in south australia the ielts requirement was 6 in each and by the time i got my result it was changed to 6.5 in each


santhoshkphb said:


> 6 in ielts not sifficient for subclass 489?
> for 489 all the states will ask same 6.5 or dey willask 6 also.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## santhoshkphb (May 29, 2014)

mac99528 said:


> yes you are right when i book my test date in jul that time in south australia the ielts requirement was 6 in each and by the time i got my result it was changed to 6.5 in each


u have any idea why dey change these points requirement system?
When dey will give 6 and 7 lika that

I dont know why can u tell me please.
May i know ur name plz.if u have gmai account we can chat and know the information about the code and status


Regards
Santosh


----------



## mac99528 (Jun 8, 2014)

[email protected]


santhoshkphb said:


> u have any idea why dey change these points requirement system?
> When dey will give 6 and 7 lika that
> 
> I dont know why can u tell me please.
> ...


----------



## waliul.islam (Sep 16, 2014)

SA nomination for Customer Service Manager is already closed.... is there any idea whether it will open again in 2015 or not??


----------



## santhoshkphb (May 29, 2014)

waliul.islam said:


> SA nomination for Customer Service Manager is already closed.... is there any idea whether it will open again in 2015 or not??





Hi
Have u applied for the same?
Whats the status then


----------



## santhoshkphb (May 29, 2014)

santhoshkphb said:


> Even I am applying for the same code, i got 65 points.
> Required points are 7 in ielts for australia PR,Or Required 6.5 minimum for 4yeras work pwermit in auatralia with state sponsership.


Hi 

I got 6.5 overall in IELTS and waiting for Assessment Results from Vetassess its been 2 months over.

If i get 60 points in Assessment without adding english test, will i be eligible to apply under subclass 489 with overall 6.5 in ielts with minimum 6 in each band?


Kindly tell me your opinion and share me the information plesae

Regards
Santosh


----------



## santhoshkphb (May 29, 2014)

waliul.islam said:


> SA nomination for Customer Service Manager is already closed.... is there any idea whether it will open again in 2015 or not??




Hi 
Have u got your assessment results?
And for which state you applying under Subclass 489 and code 149212?

I am waiting for my assessment results its been 2 months.

Kindly update me the status so that we can share information & news

Regards
San


----------



## Adil_game (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi Today my vetassess status changed from "in progress" to "Completed". There has been no verification calls made to my employer and myself, did anybody experience this? or what could be the possible outcome? I applied for 149212 customer service manager with one year of paid australian experience and advisory employment letter for DIAC as i will be claiming 5 points for my work experience.

Date applied 6 august 2014.
In progress: 12 semtember 2014.
status changed to completed : 15-10-14


----------



## santhoshkphb (May 29, 2014)

Adil_game said:


> Hi Today my vetassess status changed from "in progress" to "Completed". There has been no verification calls made to my employer and myself, did anybody experience this? or what could be the possible outcome? I applied for 149212 customer service manager with one year of paid australian experience and advisory employment letter for DIAC as i will be claiming 5 points for my work experience.
> 
> Date applied 6 august 2014.
> In progress: 12 semtember 2014.
> status changed to completed : 15-10-14



Hi adil

Have u got ur Assessment results.
If s then what is the outcome.
Even i am waiting for results its been more than 2 months over

Regards
San


----------



## Adil_game (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi..
Yes i got positive today...


----------



## Adil_game (Jun 15, 2013)

Did u apply from australia? I had australian diploma n australian exp may b thats y


----------



## santhoshkphb (May 29, 2014)

Adil_game said:


> Did u apply from australia? I had australian diploma n australian exp may b thats y


Congrats Dear positive results.

Still i am waiting for my results.Lodged date is 04.08.2014.as on date status showing as IN PROGRESS.

I am from india and applied from india.

I applied for code 149212 & am having 4.5 years experience on same occupation

Waiting for my results


Regards
San


----------



## Adil_game (Jun 15, 2013)

Hope it will b positive


----------



## alifaseeh (Aug 24, 2014)

Hi Friends, Can anyone please tell me the process of Visa 489 application. I mean specifically from where should I start. Getting my skill assessment would be the first step for this process? Thanks a ton!!!


----------



## santhoshkphb (May 29, 2014)

alifaseeh said:


> Hi Friends, Can anyone please tell me the process of Visa 489 application. I mean specifically from where should I start. Getting my skill assessment would be the first step for this process? Thanks a ton!!!


Hi

First select for which occupation code you are applying and then u need to have skill assessment.And in meantime you should be ready with IELTS score.


Regards
San


----------



## alifaseeh (Aug 24, 2014)

santhoshkphb said:


> Hi
> 
> First select for which occupation code you are applying and then u need to have skill assessment.And in meantime you should be ready with IELTS score.
> 
> ...


 Thanks San!!! I will be applying for 149212/149212 either of them. So once I have these ready then I will be proceeding for family sponsorship? Is that correct?


----------



## santhoshkphb (May 29, 2014)

alifaseeh said:


> Thanks San!!! I will be applying for 149212/149212 either of them. So once I have these ready then I will be proceeding for family sponsorship? Is that correct?


Hi 
Please find below process stages


Stages of Migration application
Stage Description Time
 Skills Assessment 
Stage 
 This process is the initial stage and 
you will be verified if your 
qualifications and skills match to the 
requirements of Australian 
standards.
 Processing timelines may vary 
depending on the inflow of 
applications to the relevant authority 
or the complexity involved in the 
application.
 IELTS Stage  You should be ready with the IELTS 
by the time you get the skills 
assessment results, so that you can 
proceed with the next phase of the 
process without any delay. 
 Few assessing bodies may require 
IELTS along with the skills 
assessment application, accordingly 
you will be advised.
 1-1.5 months as it depends on the 
available dates and including the 
timelines to obtain the results and 
score card. You can complete this 
along with your skills assessment.
 State sponsorship  This process is required to get a 
nomination from the state which is 
mandatory for you to qualify for your 
visa. Please refer the funds 
requirements in the later sections. 
You required applying for state 
nomination, only if you are 
processing for a state sponsored 
visa.
 2-3 months however it is subjective 
to department’s discretion.
 Expression of Interest 
(EOI) Stage: 
 This process is required to drop your 
expression of interest before you can 
lodge a visa. 
 Until you get your invitation you 
cannot proceed with the visa. 
 2-4 weeks. However it is subjective to 
cap and selection dates.
 Visa Stage  This is the final stage of your GSM 
visa application process. 
 This is an online application and the 
fee can be paid only by credit card 
which has enough credit limit of to 
make the visa application fee 
including the dependent application 
fees.
 3-5 months
 Medicals & Police 
clearances
 Required for all visa applicants. 
Without clearing medicals ,visas 
cannot be finalized for any applicant
 Character requirements –PCC 
required for all applicants above 
16yrs for all the countries with stay 
more than 12 months in the last 
10yrs 
 Medicals- 3-7 days.
 May take longer if any health 
concerns found.
 PCC- Depends on the issuing 
authority /Country. May vary from 4-
16 weeks.
 Visa Grant  E-visa issued by email/fax, issued for 
all the visa applicants. No visa 
stamping required on the passport
 Depends on the concerned case 
officer after submitting the complete 
documents


----------



## rajat82 (Jan 7, 2015)

Hi all,
Any news or update on this occupation code 149212


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

*149212*



rajat82 said:


> Hi all,
> Any news or update on this occupation code 149212


yes even i am waiting for the occupation to open....my positive skill assessment is done


----------



## rajat82 (Jan 7, 2015)

nehaa777 said:


> yes even i am waiting for the occupation to open....my positive skill assessment is done


How about your ielts ......


----------



## Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid (Nov 7, 2014)

Any update on 149212 code openings?


----------



## nronald (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi Friends, 

I am trying to apply for 149212 CUSTOMER SERVICE MANAGER , any idea on the diploma, does it have to be from a recognise uni or can it be from a any university. I have 18 years of banking experience 

thanks guys


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

*hey*



santhoshkphb said:


> Congrats Dear positive results.
> 
> Still i am waiting for my results.Lodged date is 04.08.2014.as on date status showing as IN PROGRESS.
> 
> ...


hey u applied on 4th aug 2014 and which date did ur PR get approved? pls reply.


----------



## Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi all,


After positive assessment, I am waiting for EOI submission for ANZSCO code149212.

still this occupation is not open in any state.
Anybody can help when this occupation could open??


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

*hey*



Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> After positive assessment, I am waiting for EOI submission for ANZSCO code149212.
> ...


mostly in july for south australia state


----------



## alifaseeh (Aug 24, 2014)

I was away from this forum from quite a long time. I want to reiterate myself once again and get dependable guidance and so I can regain confidence and go ahead with the application.
My opted occupation is under CSOL code and its 149212, 149211. I have my family who can sponsor me.
Can someone please advice which will be the most suitable visa subclass under which I can apply and what would be the procedure (steps involved) and success percentage? Please help please.


----------



## mai1404 (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi,

Is there a required age and number of staffs reporting to this position? Like I'm 28 and have only 1 staff under me. Can I apply for this code? Thanks in advance.


----------



## mai1404 (Apr 14, 2015)

mai1404 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there a required age and number of staffs reporting to this position? Like I'm 28 and have only 1 staff under me. Can I apply for this code? Thanks in advance.


Hi, can anyone in the banking sector help me with this?


----------



## alifaseeh (Aug 24, 2014)

Hi, can anyone tell me which occupation is easy to get through 149211 or 149212?


----------



## Bk Yogi (Jul 20, 2014)

nehaa777 said:


> mostly in july for south australia state


 hello


----------



## rajat82 (Jan 7, 2015)

Not again ...south Australia ielts requirement changed to 7 in each or 7.5 overall


----------



## Zeenat Anslem (Feb 10, 2015)

Dear Team,

I am applying for 190 skilled, received positive skill assessment along with Point test on 15th Oct 2015, I have 10+ years in experience in BPO and staffing solutions.

I submitted my EOI on 28th october 2015 for NSW state, my total point is 55 and +5 state will provide.

DO let me know if there is posibility to receive an invitation this year.

Many Thanks,
Zeenat


----------



## Zeenat Anslem (Feb 10, 2015)

*Customer Service Manager*



santhoshkphb said:


> Hi
> Have u got your assessment results?
> And for which state you applying under Subclass 489 and code 149212?
> 
> ...


Dear San,

Can you tell me if you have received an invitation for Customer service manager from Australia.



Regards,
Zeenat


----------



## Bk Yogi (Jul 20, 2014)

Zeenat Anslem said:


> Dear San,
> 
> Can you tell me if you have received an invitation for Customer service manager from Australia.
> 
> ...


Zeenat which type visa are you applying for. I guess for CSM the availability is closed. The only chance is if you have 80 points. Or u r south australian graduate.


----------



## Zeenat Anslem (Feb 10, 2015)

*149212*



Bk Yogi said:


> Zeenat which type visa are you applying for. I guess for CSM the availability is closed. The only chance is if you have 80 points. Or u r south australian graduate.


I am applying for 190 visa, I know the occupation is currently in the closed state for SA and ACT.
My agent informed me to submit EOI for NSW with 60 points, can you let me know on same, we can chat on my zeann.eden with gmail id

Regards,
Zeenat


----------



## Bk Yogi (Jul 20, 2014)

Zeenat Anslem said:


> I am applying for 190 visa, I know the occupation is currently in the closed state for SA and ACT.
> My agent informed me to submit EOI for NSW with 60 points, can you let me know on same, we can chat on my zeann.eden with gmail id
> 
> Regards,
> Zeenat


Zeenat i am not able to find your id. Please share your gmail id.


----------



## Zeenat Anslem (Feb 10, 2015)

*149212*



Bk Yogi said:


> Zeenat i am not able to find your id. Please share your gmail id.


*<SNIP>*

*Please don't post personal information such as email addresses - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Use the Private Message system. 

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## Zeenat Anslem (Feb 10, 2015)

Can v make whats app group who all have submitted EOI for 149212

My number is +*<SNIP>*

*Please don't put personal information in your posts - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html


kaju/moderator*


----------



## nitin1chopra (Oct 8, 2016)

mac99528 said:


> they take about 3 to 4 months in my case they have taken exactly 4 months as there was some wastage of about 10 days because of the payment.
> but for subclass 489 i believe you will not be able to get any medical, schooling, jobless benefits and even other social benefits in Australia and minimum score required for 489 is 6.5 in each as per my knowledge i got 6 in each
> i am from Dubai uae


Hi Deepali,

Could You kindly share your Professional details. Were you working as a CS Manager directly reporting to Director/ CEO of your company. I was been told by one of the consultants, that you should be a direct reportee of the CEO of the company to receive nomination for Australia.
My designations had been TL ( Team Leader) Customer Service with a MNC in Logistics. We do not have a position of Customer Service Manager in our company. The Team Leader reports to the Branch Manager & does all duties which typically a CS Manger does.
So would I qualify for the subject position. Kindly assist.


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

nitin1chopra said:


> Hi Deepali,
> 
> Could You kindly share your Professional details. Were you working as a CS Manager directly reporting to Director/ CEO of your company. I was been told by one of the consultants, that you should be a direct reportee of the CEO of the company to receive nomination for Australia.
> My designations had been TL ( Team Leader) Customer Service with a MNC in Logistics. We do not have a position of Customer Service Manager in our company. The Team Leader reports to the Branch Manager & does all duties which typically a CS Manger does.
> So would I qualify for the subject position. Kindly assist.


No-you do not need to be direct reportee to CEO. You can apply fo 149212. All the best!


----------



## APAUL (Sep 10, 2016)

*149212*



nitin1chopra said:


> Hi Deepali,
> 
> Could You kindly share your Professional details. Were you working as a CS Manager directly reporting to Director/ CEO of your company. I was been told by one of the consultants, that you should be a direct reportee of the CEO of the company to receive nomination for Australia.
> My designations had been TL ( Team Leader) Customer Service with a MNC in Logistics. We do not have a position of Customer Service Manager in our company. The Team Leader reports to the Branch Manager & does all duties which typically a CS Manger does.
> So would I qualify for the subject position. Kindly assist.


Hi Deepali,

Am a banker with 14 years of experience. I have managed contact centre in my initial 6 years and last 8 years I have been into centralized profile and have worked mainly in operations, risk & control, regulatory and process strategy & formulation. However 80% of my profile matches with the job description provided for 149212. except that i do not work in a contact or call centre however i am responsible for process strategy, risk & monitoring, process review etc for the operations and contact centre. 

Can you please guide if i should apply under this code. Also while submitting for assessment it also asks for organisational chart on a company letterhead. I do not want to disclose my this process to my company whats the other alternative . it will be a great help thanks.

Also can you please confirm if theres any whatsapp group for this category. I can send you my number.

eagerly waiting for your reply.

thanks
A PAUL


----------



## APAUL (Sep 10, 2016)

*149212*



DeepaliVohra said:


> No-you do not need to be direct reportee to CEO. You can apply fo 149212. All the best!


Hi Deepali,

Am a banker with 14 years of experience. I have managed contact centre in my initial 6 years and last 8 years I have been into centralized profile and have worked mainly in operations, risk & control, regulatory and process strategy & formulation. However 80% of my profile matches with the job description provided for 149212. except that i do not work in a contact or call centre however i am responsible for process strategy, risk & monitoring, process review etc for the operations and contact centre. 

Can you please guide if i should apply under this code. Also while submitting for assessment it also asks for organisational chart on a company letterhead. I do not want to disclose my this process to my company whats the other alternative . it will be a great help thanks.

Also can you please confirm if theres any whatsapp group for this category. I can send you my number.

eagerly waiting for your reply.

Thanks
A PAUL


----------



## oppurtunityreq (Nov 6, 2016)

mac99528 said:


> Hi everyone i am applying under Customer Service Manager category. I got my positive skill assessment and I am making total of 60 points if i go with regional sponsorship with out IELTS the only issue is I am not able to get 7 band in each in IELTS i tried twice and i got 6 in each. is there a way i can apply under any of the category with 6 band in each and if yes what type of visa i will be able to get and what is the disadvantage.



Try writing PTE, it is easy compared to IELTS and will help you get more points increasing your chances for ITA.


----------



## diganta (Jul 1, 2016)

ravikanth26 said:


> Hi, Even i am applying for 149212..Though i had the required points of 65 from IRR done by consultancy, its wise that we calculate the points after skill assesment and IELTS scores..Did any one of you completed both Skill Assesment & IELTS



Have you applied?


----------



## bevvernon (May 2, 2017)

santhoshkphb said:


> HI
> I am applying under occupation Customer Service Manager
> 
> And i have an option of 489 sub class
> ...



Hi .. can you tell me if you got your assessment approved . I submitted but got a negative outcome. Im wanting to reapply however not sure what all they consider as a customer service manager


----------



## oppurtunity.req (Sep 19, 2016)

bevvernon said:


> Hi .. can you tell me if you got your assessment approved . I submitted but got a negative outcome. Im wanting to reapply however not sure what all they consider as a customer service manager



Sorry to hear that. I am sure you are aware of the reason for the negative outcome. Prepare a perfect rebuttal and resubmit it asap.
The new list/quota for the next year 17-18 will open up very soon.


----------



## oppurtunity.req (Sep 19, 2016)

diganta said:


> Have you applied?


Have you applied or are you waiting for July 4th?


----------



## bevvernon (May 2, 2017)

oppurtunity.req said:


> Sorry to hear that. I am sure you are aware of the reason for the negative outcome. Prepare a perfect rebuttal and resubmit it asap.
> The new list/quota for the next year 17-18 will open up very soon.


hi 

Thanks so much thats what im doing . As per the report they feel my role description is more operational and not customer service manager . When you submitted yours what was your main job role .


----------



## oppurtunity.req (Sep 19, 2016)

bevvernon said:


> hi
> 
> Thanks so much thats what im doing . As per the report they feel my role description is more operational and not customer service manager . When you submitted yours what was your main job role .


Hi,

Below are the tasks as per ANZSCO for 149212, you might want to include few of these points in your RnR 

Developing and reviewing policies, programs and procedures concerning customer relations and goods and services provided

Ensuring operational efficiency within a call centre

Providing direction and feedback to team members and assisting with recruitment

Managing, motivating and developing staff providing customer services

Planning and implementing after-sales services to follow up customer satisfaction, ensure performance of goods purchased, and modify and improve services provided

Liaising with other organisational units, service agents and customers to identify and respond to customer expectations

May work in a call centre


I have got my skill assessment done, i got my outcome within 5-6 weeks from Vetassess.

Best wishes..


----------



## bevvernon (May 2, 2017)

oppurtunity.req said:


> Hi,
> 
> Below are the tasks as per ANZSCO for 149212, you might want to include few of these points in your RnR
> 
> ...




thanks .. What industry do you work in for customer service manager . Im in the financial / homeloans industry 

did you do your ielts already and also did your invite as well ?


----------



## oppurtunityreq (Nov 6, 2016)

bevvernon said:


> thanks .. What industry do you work in for customer service manager . Im in the financial / homeloans industry
> 
> did you do your ielts already and also did your invite as well ?



Yes I am done with PTE.

I have experience in CS for Healthcare, Utility, Rail, Retail, FNA, Travel, Technology & Banking.

Best Wishes..


----------



## Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid (Nov 7, 2014)

Any invitation for 489 from SA for ANZSCO 149212?


----------



## Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid (Nov 7, 2014)

oppurtunityreq said:


> Yes I am done with PTE.
> 
> I have experience in CS for Healthcare, Utility, Rail, Retail, FNA, Travel, Technology & Banking.
> 
> Best Wishes..


What was your point?


----------



## oppurtunityreq (Nov 6, 2016)

Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid said:


> What was your point?


I had 75 points.

What is your status, any update from the invite front?

Best Wishes..

Sent from my ASUS_Z011D using Tapatalk


----------



## Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid (Nov 7, 2014)

oppurtunityreq said:


> I had 75 points.
> 
> What is your status, any update from the invite front?
> 
> ...


Waiting for invitation and my point is 65


----------



## oppurtunityreq (Nov 6, 2016)

Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid said:


> Waiting for invitation and my point is 65


Ok, All the best...

Hope you get your invite soon..in the meantime be ready with all the required documents and forex card etc so that u can lodge within a day or 2 as soon as you get invited.

Sent from my ASUS_Z011D using Tapatalk


----------



## Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid (Nov 7, 2014)

oppurtunityreq said:


> Ok, All the best...
> 
> Hope you get your invite soon..in the meantime be ready with all the required documents and forex card etc so that u can lodge within a day or 2 as soon as you get invited.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z011D using Tapatalk


Thank you so much brother and all the best for your new war


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2017)

yes you qualify as per below info. good luck and don't worry. make sure your job description matches with ANZSCO code which you are applying, and you should get positive assessment from vetassess. also note that your qualification should also be relevant. i heard some cases being rejected as qualification didn't match with job code.



nitin1chopra said:


> Hi Deepali,
> 
> Could You kindly share your Professional details. Were you working as a CS Manager directly reporting to Director/ CEO of your company. I was been told by one of the consultants, that you should be a direct reportee of the CEO of the company to receive nomination for Australia.
> My designations had been TL ( Team Leader) Customer Service with a MNC in Logistics. We do not have a position of Customer Service Manager in our company. The Team Leader reports to the Branch Manager & does all duties which typically a CS Manger does.
> So would I qualify for the subject position. Kindly assist.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2017)

highly recommended to do IETLS as most states require 7.0 and you get 10 points also that is beneficial. maybe you can try PTE and see if you can achieve desired score.
with 6.0 band, you have very limited options.



mac99528 said:


> Hi everyone i am applying under Customer Service Manager category. I got my positive skill assessment and I am making total of 60 points if i go with regional sponsorship with out IELTS the only issue is I am not able to get 7 band in each in IELTS i tried twice and i got 6 in each. is there a way i can apply under any of the category with 6 band in each and if yes what type of visa i will be able to get and what is the disadvantage.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2017)

oppurtunityreq, which state you got nomination?


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2017)

vetassess can take 10-12 weeks, so you should hear it soon. send them email after two months and they are very fast in replying and follow up.



santhoshkphb said:


> even i applied under same code 149212.Waiting for skill assessment.its been a 1.5 months.
> How much time they will take for assessment?
> U can apply under subclass 489.
> even i am getting 6.5 in ielts over all.attended twice
> ...


----------



## oppurtunityreq (Nov 6, 2016)

Austimmiacnt said:


> oppurtunityreq, which state you got nomination?


SA

Sent from my ASUS_Z011D using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2017)

oppurtunityreq said:


> SA
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z011D using Tapatalk




They are very fast.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## oppurtunityreq (Nov 6, 2016)

Austimmiacnt said:


> They are very fast.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It would have been great if they would have issued the grant also in the same pace. LOL


----------



## oppurtunityreq (Nov 6, 2016)

Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid said:


> Thank you so much brother and all the best for your new war


Congratulations 

Sent from my ASUS_Z011D using Tapatalk


----------



## Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid (Nov 7, 2014)

ALHAMDULILALLAH got invitation from SS on 25th July 2017 with in 21 days of EOI submission.


----------



## vannakuma (Dec 17, 2016)

Hi All Mates, 

Has anyone in this thread hired a migration agent or migration company to assist with Vetassess skills assessment?
If so how much was the approximate cost you spent?

How helpful were they in your case?


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2017)

vannakuma said:


> Hi All Mates,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hiring a migration is never good idea. It can cost you additional 5000 aud in the whole process including visa grant


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vannakuma (Dec 17, 2016)

Austimmiacnt said:


> Hiring a migration is never good idea. It can cost you additional 5000 aud in the whole process including visa grant
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 Thanks mate. I failed to obtain a positive skilled assessment from Vetassess and it seems like i've got no choice, but to use a professional agent.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2017)

vannakuma said:


> Thanks mate. I failed to obtain a positive skilled assessment from Vetassess and it seems like i've got no choice, but to use a professional agent.



I never used migration agent and things are very smooth. If you follow guidelines , you shouldn't have any problems.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dee111 (Aug 1, 2017)

Hi- On the Border and immigration site, a caveat / Exclusions were mentioned for Customer Service Manager -Customer Service Manager
(ANZSCO 149212)	Excludes any of the following positions: 
1.are based in a front-line retail setting
2. predominately involve direct client transactional interaction on a regular basis
3. with businesses than have an annual turnover of less than $1Million
4. have a nominated base salary of less than AUD$65,000.

What does this mean? Esp point 4.


----------



## beastsap (Aug 8, 2017)

Hi Austimmiacnt

Please can you share your profile to understand better. Did Vetassess asked for any documents? What all docx di you give them? Did youget a verification call?


----------



## Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid (Nov 7, 2014)

I have lodege visa on 28th August and uploaded all docs except PCC and medical. My lawyer is a MARA agent and he is saying to upload those docs after being asked by CO. What is your opinion?


----------



## oppurtunityreq (Nov 6, 2016)

Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid said:


> I have lodege visa on 28th August and uploaded all docs except PCC and medical. My lawyer is a MARA agent and he is saying to upload those docs after being asked by CO. What is your opinion?


If u upload all docs at once before CO is allocated then you might stand a chance for Direct Grant...however if you wait for CO to contact and then provide docs then you might have to wait for another 28 days for the CO to relook at your case.

Finally the decision is up to an individual how he/she would want to upload docs in his/her case.

Best Wishes..

Sent from my ASUS_Z011D using Tapatalk


----------



## mitul86 (Dec 15, 2018)

Hi want to apply for customer service manager under the code 149212 190 but i am not sure that it matches with my current profile, can anybody brief with the customer service manager roles and responsibility exactly in austarlia, also if anybody have got positive skill assesed can u share the details


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

Can anyone with positive assessment clear this doubt.Is it mandatory to work in a call centre to be assessment positive for customer services manager or not?Please help

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------

